# beef heart



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 16, 2008)

hi just joined this forum,probally a stupid question to ask but do you have to cook the heart before giving it to my piranhas just making sure thanks


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

In nature everything they eat is raw but in the case of chicken or pork you should cook it to make sure they don't get salmonella or triganosis if you want to be cautious. I don't see anything wrong with something coming from a cow. I actually don't know if fish could get triganosis because I'm not a Zoologist or Veterinarian.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 16, 2008)

ok thanks alot


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

beefheart is good for a treat for your p's but not as their staple diet

i would suggest krill, tilapia, catfish, etc...

also no it does not have to be cooked

:welcome: to pfury bro

how mant fish do you have?

what size tank?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Agreed ^^

Feed it to them raw, as anything else (e.g. shrimp, fish, etc..). However, as jmax stated definitely only use it as a treat. Piranha's digestive tracks are not designed to handly mammal meat, so it presents to be difficult to break down.

How big are they?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

What they are saying is correct. Beef heart won't provide everything they need. The foods that come close are whole fish with bones and quality food pellets that are enriched with all of the vitamins and minerals including calcium.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 16, 2008)

ok thank you all for replying great help im currently feeding them on a diet of lance fish bloodworms and earth worms and the occasional prawn for a treat and for the beef heart just trying to find another treat for them can you guys think of any other treat or somthing else to add to there diet thanks alot

50 gallon tank 3x 2.5" red bellied piranhas


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

where do you find beef heart, i wanted to treat my P's and cant find it anywhere, i found turkey heart and beef liver


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

kilicar said:


> where do you find beef heart, i wanted to treat my P's and cant find it anywhere, i found turkey heart and beef liver


Try the butcher, they usually have it, but you need to trim the fat off. If not there then your lfs should have it in their freezer. I think San Francisco Bay is the brand it goes by. i may be wrong though. Turkey heart and beef liver are also good once in a while meals.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> WHY NOT MAMMALIAN RED MEATS OR POULTRY?
> *Aside from not being a natural food source, mammalian red meats are often high in hormones and fats. These will cause undesirable weight gain and retention in captive piranhas to the point of obesity and ultimately a premature death.* They often have very high pollution associated with their use should a hobbyist not remove uneaten foodstuffs after feeding. All in all, stay away from these meats except for a rare treat. For these reasons, red meats and poultry should only make up 2-3% of the piranhas diet in captivity.
> 
> ORGAN MEATS
> The same can be said about organ meats as has been said of red meats and poultry. Captive piranhas will get all of their dietary requirements that organs provide through the regular feedings of live/frozen/fresh-killed whole fishes. *Foods such as beef heart, lung, liver, and intestine should NOT be a part of piranha's regular diets in captivity*.


Do not feed your Piranhas Beef Heart, not even as a treat.

Your best bet is to get your Piranhas on a diet of pellets.

Hater


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hater said:


> > WHY NOT MAMMALIAN RED MEATS OR POULTRY?
> > *Aside from not being a natural food source, mammalian red meats are often high in hormones and fats. These will cause undesirable weight gain and retention in captive piranhas to the point of obesity and ultimately a premature death.* They often have very high pollution associated with their use should a hobbyist not remove uneaten foodstuffs after feeding. *All in all, stay away from these meats except for a rare treat*. For these reasons, red meats and poultry should only make up 2-3% of the piranhas diet in captivity.
> >
> > ORGAN MEATS
> ...


i disagree

if fed as their staple diet then the things in bold could be true but as a treat i think its fine


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> i disagree
> 
> if fed as their staple diet then the things in bold could be true but as a treat i think its fine


Hey man, they are your fish so do with them as you please.

I still recommend against it. There is little nutritional value in it. The negative out weight the positive and whats the purpose anyway? a treat? I mean think about it guys, you really think that Piranhas care whether or not beef is fed to them? I mean really, is it a treat for the Piranha or is it a treat for you to watch them eat it?

I'm one of those that believes in following the experts, in this case, the expert is B.Scott. He makes a valid point and I happen to agree with him.

For the best Piranha nutrition, stick to pellets.

Hater


----------



## ductTAPE (Jan 21, 2008)

how often can you give them beef heart if you want to?


----------



## remy5405 (Feb 8, 2008)

shanker said:


> I actually don't know if fish could get triganosis because I'm not a Zoologist or Veterinarian.


its pretty rare now. in the old days you found alot of it cause farmers feed dead pigs to the other pigs and thats how it spreads. finaly the farms though "humm maybe them there pigs died from what that there pig we feed to um died from"


----------

